# Muscleman rear hub



## then8j (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a muscleman rear hub that I need to rebuild, was wondering if anyone here has any advise on this particular hub. New departure is an easy one for me. 

Does anyone have an exploded view diagram to look at?


----------



## curtis odom (Apr 24, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## then8j (Apr 30, 2011)

Right on thanks a lot! Now its time to take it apart and see what is going on inside and figure out why it make so many funny noises!!


----------



## MaxGlide (May 2, 2011)

Here is a page I used to rebuild mine.

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/coaster-brakes/musselman.html

Wayne


----------



## then8j (May 2, 2011)

That is a great source! I love the paragraphs about how to adjust, and care for the brake. Funny that the makers say not to use oil on the hub but only grease, I've read a number of posts that people say to use oil instead of grease.


----------



## militarymonark (May 2, 2011)

curtis how in the heck did you make that


----------



## cyclingday (May 3, 2011)

Somebody, take the training wheels off Curtis Odom.

His exploded view drawing of the Musselman is my new screen saver.


----------



## DonChristie (May 3, 2011)

But the exploded view is not OG, lol. Yes the image is beautiful! Did you make the isometrical view?


----------



## elginkid (May 3, 2011)

Do you have one of those for a Morrow hub too?!?  That would be amazing.


----------



## Talewinds (May 3, 2011)

You guys need to get out more.... exploded views and isometrics of just about all the hub brands have been on RatRod for months, thanks in large part to Mr. Odom.


----------



## DonChristie (May 3, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> You guys need to get out more.... exploded views and isometrics of just about all the hub brands have been on RatRod for months, thanks in large part to Mr. Odom.




I guess so! I missed the thread on RRB. Just checked it out, AMAZING! Mr Odom is quite a legend! Do you plan on silk screening the New Departure Brake diagram on shirts, Mr. Odom?

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=34532&p=387383#p387383


----------



## curtis odom (May 3, 2011)

Wow, that's all I had to do to become *"Mr. Odom"*? 
There is quite a bit of my CAD stuff on Rat Rod Bikes. I have more but most of it is in the classic light weight stuff. I plan on doing many more coaster hubs but they are a bit time consuming. I would like to have shirts and posters made but will not be doing it on my own, just supplying the art work.

Curtis


----------



## curtis odom (May 3, 2011)

There are more images on my FB page as well.


----------



## DonChristie (May 3, 2011)

Have you had alot of interest in shirts? Anyone interested besides me?


----------



## curtis odom (May 3, 2011)

Several people have been interested in shirts besides one other small clothing company that is already interested and waiting for me to deliver artwork . I will have to keep the images quite different, separate, and exclusive.


----------



## curtis odom (May 4, 2011)

More Musselman CAD.


----------



## then8j (May 7, 2011)

Now I would be totally impressed if you had an image of a Stewart-Warner Floating Hub.


----------



## curtis odom (May 7, 2011)

Sorry I do not.
But.....I have been thinking about asking for loaners/donors of hubs that need exploded/sectional views to be made.


----------



## bricycle (May 8, 2011)

...come on now, who would *EVER* visit another site other than *C.A.B.E.*?


----------



## curtis odom (May 9, 2011)

I try to stick to "The CABE" but the surf report here sucks!


----------

